# colored pencil drawing



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought I'd show off my artistic talent and post a picture that I recently drew with colored pencils. It's not hedgehog related, but that is what Off Topic is for. 

I now present "The Griffin Picture" (Creative name I know :roll


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW. That's really good! The eye and the beak are especially really cool. I really like it!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

wow. that looks great!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Like it as well  you have skills


----------

